# الراهب القمص فلتاؤس السرياني ( المتنيح )



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

صور من حياة
الراهب القمص فلتاؤس السرياني ( المتنيح )

صور من حياة
الراهب المتنيح القمص فلتاؤس السرياني
شيخ رهبان دير السريان العامر وصاحب البصيرة الروحية
رقد في الرب 17-3-2010​


































































































منقول
معذره لو صور تكررت




​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا استاذ نهيسى

للصور الحلوة دى

ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

صور فعلا جميلة اوي

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك يا استاذي


----------



## happy angel (10 أبريل 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


>


شكرا جدا أختنا الغاليه

مرور رائع

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا استاذ نهيسى
> 
> للصور الحلوة دى
> 
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا جدا أختنا الغاليه
مرور رائع
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جدا أختنا الغاليه
مرور

رائع
سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

صور جميله جدا 
شكرا ليك يا النهيسى على الصور
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للصور الرائعه جدا

سلام الرب يسوع معك*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *شكرا للصور الرائعه جدا
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع معك*


*

شكرا للمرور الغالى والرائع

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميله جدا
> شكرا ليك يا النهيسى على الصور
> ربنا يباركك​


*

شكرا للمرور الغالى والرائع

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------

